# Grand Cayman question



## Kola (May 23, 2007)

I am looking for comments from somebody who has had experience with Grand Cayman resorts and can compare the quality and amenities at the Royal Reef Resort and the Grand Caymanian. Which one would suit better for a senior couple looking for a restful holiday?     
Is there a reason why a rental week at Grand Cayman is priced about 25% cheaper than exactly the same week at the Royal Reef ?? 

Kola


----------



## joyzilli (May 24, 2007)

If you're interested in a beautiful beach, I would go with the Royal Reef.  It is, however, on the East End of the island which is much more remote - but quiet and relaxing.  I've never been to the Grand Caymanian, but I understand there isn't much of a beach and the water is different than at the Reef.  The GC is on the North side and closer to town.


----------



## dlpearson (May 24, 2007)

Royal Reef is much nicer.  Not to say Grand Caymanian isn't nice, but it's not  oceanfront like Royal Reef.  It's a man-made (small) beachfront on an inlet--not really appealing for swimming or sunbathing in my opinion.  

-David


----------



## Kola (May 24, 2007)

joyzilli said:


> If you're interested in a beautiful beach, I would go with the Royal Reef.  It is, however, on the East End of the island which is much more remote - but quiet and relaxing.  I've never been to the Grand Caymanian, but I understand there isn't much of a beach and the water is different than at the Reef.  The GC is on the North side and closer to town.



Does this remote location mean a far distance from the Royal Reef to restaurants, shops, etc. ?
Is there a public transport or a hotel operated shuttle service ?

Kola


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (May 24, 2007)

Kola said:


> I am looking for comments from somebody who has had experience with Grand Cayman resorts and can compare the quality and amenities at the Royal Reef Resort and the Grand Caymanian. Which one would suit better for a senior couple looking for a restful holiday?
> Is there a reason why a rental week at Grand Cayman is priced about 25% cheaper than exactly the same week at the Royal Reef ??
> 
> Kola



You should be able to get a decent deal on the rental of a week from a TUG member at Morritts Tortuga. Same beach as the Royal Reef, just more units available.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (May 24, 2007)

Kola said:


> Does this remote location mean a far distance from the Royal Reef to restaurants, shops, etc. ?
> Is there a public transport or a hotel operated shuttle service ?
> 
> Kola



You will really want to have a car at Royal Reef or Morritts. While it is only 20 miles or so from the airport and Georgetown, it does take 40 minutes or so by car to get there. If there is any public transport (I don't know) I certainly wouldn't want to rely on it.

Morritts and the Reef are in a really laid back location. Nice and peaceful. If you really want a more "hotel strip" experience, you should rent a place on 7 Mile Beach.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 26, 2007)

I've stayed at both and bought at The Reef.  While I would say each is nice the Grand Caymanian is IMO a few notches lower:

GC - you can't swim in the ocean there, also 1 pool
RR - you can swim in the ocean there, also 3 pools
GC - the views from the villas are not guaranteed 
RR - every unit is oceanfront 
GC - the units have washer and dryer 
RR - unless you get into Castaway Cove you won't have that at The Reef
GC - car rental is required as the resort is on the North Sound and not on Seven Mile Beach so it's away from the strip.   Many restaurants to choose from 
RR - car rental is required as it is on the east end which for my money is the only way to go - it's quite but there is a grocery store across the street, some people would rather be in the touristy area of the island.  There are a couple of good restaurants that aren't too far away ie. 15 minute drive.




Kola said:


> I am looking for comments from somebody who has had experience with Grand Cayman resorts and can compare the quality and amenities at the Royal Reef Resort and the Grand Caymanian. Which one would suit better for a senior couple looking for a restful holiday?
> Is there a reason why a rental week at Grand Cayman is priced about 25% cheaper than exactly the same week at the Royal Reef ??
> 
> Kola


----------



## mmeyer (May 29, 2007)

*Grand Cayman*

Kola,
I sent you a pm.
Mary


----------

